# Buying stocks online from Ireland - options...



## manachan (6 Apr 2010)

Hi,

I am new to investing online and have been reviewing the different services available online to Irish customers. I have focused on the following 2:

1. TD Ameritrade and,
2. TD Waterhouse

TD Ameritrade appears to be by far the cheaper option e.g. the only charges I have seen are: US$9.99 per trade (approx €7.60)

whereas with TD Waterhouse, the charges are:
 €20 per trade + annual account fees of €72 (unless you are a frequent trader, which I won't be)

Has anyone any experience with either TD Ameritrade or Waterhouse? Am I missing something or is it a no-brainer i.e. should I go ahead and set-up an account with TD Ameritrade?


----------



## Grizzly (6 Apr 2010)

Also have a look at www.iii.co.uk      and www.moneyam.co.uk

I have used all of these. (When I used to have money).


----------



## kerbs (27 Apr 2010)

Just wondering how you got on with this? I also looked at TD Ameritrade- am trying to buy shares on the Nasdaq- finding it so expensive! I am only looking to invest 500-1k a month tops. but would also like to buy some BOI shares if that 40% discount thing for existing shareholders turns out to be true.. Anyone had good and cheap dealings with one of these? Thanks!


----------

